# Driver DRL 2017 EBA



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone got one available?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for a pair myself, it’s hard to find 2017 onwards bits


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Skint said:


> I am looking for a pair myself, it’s hard to find 2017 onwards bits


Tell me about it mate, 2017 + bits are like gold dust 

I’ve managed to cop a DRL today from online, not the cheapest but cheaper than stealership. if I’m offered anymore I’m just going to snatch them up for the point of resale.
Currently I do have a passenger one and I’m in negotiations to get a pair imported if you are interested


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you end up with a set you want to shell let me know, they have to be undamaged though.


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Skint said:


> If you end up with a set you want to shell let me know, they have to be undamaged though.


Didn’t go through 
Got a passenger one where 2 bolts have been glued in but there’s no difference to the fitting and there’s no damage to the lens


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ignore the deleted reply, it was a scammer


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> ignore the deleted reply, it was a scammer


I’ve had a lot of them in my dms lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

please, tell me the usernames. There s a sticky thread at the top of this section about this


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> please, tell me the usernames. There s a sticky thread at the top of this section about this


I believe they’ve all been removed apart from *GRTRMARCUS*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks,. banned now. Please always report these, its imperative the community works with me.


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> thanks,. banned now. Please always report these, its imperative the community works with me.


I’ll keep on it next time👍


----------

